# What's on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?



## guncollector (Jan 2, 2003)

*What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Subject says it all.

Today, I wore my *Tissot T-Touch*.

Tomorrow, got a business meeting so it'll be my *IWC Da Vinci SL*.

How about the rest of you flashaholics? Anybody with a watch with built-in LED to light up your path? LOL!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

You mean something like this? 
Flashbeam


----------



## PJD (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

I have a Luminox Navy Seals watch that I bought last January. I own at least 4 other watches, but since getting a Luminox none of my other watches have even been looked at...I like it THAT much! It is far and away the best watch I've ever owned.

PJD


----------



## Wingerr (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Luminox Seals watch, Casio G-Shock WaveCeptor Tough Solar, Casio Databank WaveCeptor, and Timex Internet Messenger - sometimes ALL at once... !
I like 'em all-


----------



## Saaby (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

El-Cheapo Casio Illuminator--but I'd like to go back to a Twincept. What's a Twincept? It's a digitally controlled analog with an LCD floating above the hands so the digital numbers appear to be floating as well. A wave-ceptor or similar would be nice too.


----------



## yclo (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

T-Touch, Triton by Follie Follie, Swatch Irony, and an old G-Shock.

-YC


----------



## Tomas (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Seiko Arctura Kinetic (batteryless electronic) most days, and an Eddie Bauer "#1215 Light Up Field Watch" on others. 

I don't wear most of my collection, especially the fine mechanicals. 

Collecting the things is even worse than flashlights ... but not as bad as books. *sigh*

_Tom_


----------



## ab (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

EDC - Omega Constellation Chronometer F300 in stainless with the stainless bracelet and black face. 

The F300 mechanism (and the Bulova Accutron, it's relative) are certainly one of the niftiest ideas ever to come along in an electro-mechanical timekeeping movement.

In short, a battery-powered frequency generator drives a calibrated tuning fork which drives index wheel, driving mechanism. An electro-induced mechanically resonant system! It is perfectly smooth-moving to the eye (on the order of 150 little jumps per second) and has the additional gadgetmonster nifty factor of being the same timekeeping technology used in the still-functional and still-speeding (past the edge of the solar system sometime soon) Voyager space probes!

Here's a photo of the one I wear (except I have replaced the leather band you see here with the stainless bracelet)






Aside from the ss Constellation F300 I'm pretty stuck on Omega stainless automatics - here are a couple of more photos of some of the collection:

...a lovely Omega calibre 562 (24 jewels) with the heavy lugs - really a great watch.






...this is one of my very favorites, the slim 1-piece case DeVille model, again with 24 jewel movement, and the brick bracelet. This feels liquid on the wrist - my swishiest dressing-up-for-something-watch.






...and here's a great Seamaster ad from 1955:






...and another one from 1950:






At least for me these classic stainless Omega watches are like ARC flashlights - pretty hard to resist!

best regards to all,

A.


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

I wear a Casio Weather Station and have a Citizen Kinetic for backup.


----------



## doubleganger (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*



> Originally posted by PJD:
> *I have a Luminox Navy Seals watch that I bought last January. I own at least 4 other watches, but since getting a Luminox none of my other watches have even been looked at...I like it THAT much! It is far and away the best watch I've ever owned.
> 
> PJD*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">You're obviously a person of discerning taste!
I hope you got the stainless model cause I had the plastic one and after about 5 years of 24/7 wear it looks like hell and has been demoted to my yardwork watch. It still keeps perfect time though. I've had my all stainless model for a couple of years now and it still looks like new. Plus it came with a 10 year battery and sapphire crystal. These things are amazing. With dark adapted eyes you can read by the luminus glow and no button to push. They use the same tritium technology as the glowrings. I wouldn't trade it for a Tag Hauer at 4 times the price.


----------



## JJHitt (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

On my wrist... nothing.

One day I realized that I sat in front of a monitor that had the time on it, which was next to a phone which had the time on it and I was require to carry a pager, which had the time on it. Any time I am indoors, the time is almost always displayed on something in the room.

Now I carry a cheapo Timex pocket watch and feel like I'm wearing handcuffs when I put one of my watches back on.

Now if they start making gadgety pocket watches (a voice recorder would be nice) I'll be in trouble.


----------



## Bushman (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Tag Heuer 6000 chronometer dark blue face stainless band


----------



## sotyakr (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Yesterday - a reasonably nice analog Seiko that was beginning to flake out.

Today - a Casio GW-300 G-Shock digital. Although it's considerably bulkier than the Seiko (a G-Shock trait), I won't be concerned with batteries (built-in solar cell) or setting it (built-in WWVB atomic clock radio sync.) anytime soon. It even turns the backlight on automatically depending on wrist position (this may not be a 'new' feature, but I haven't used a digital watch in a while). Should also be more than sturdy and water resistant enough for my line of work (animal keeping).

Most importantly, at $50 it was cheap (something necessary in my line work...)!

Someday, I'll get the Seiko repaired.


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Tag Heuer S/el SS chrono and a Citizen aqualand 
BJ 2000-09E. Like them both alot


----------



## ygbsm (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Breitling Aerospace, Suunto Vector. Would like a Patek, but ...


----------



## budlight (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Where did you purchase your Tissot?


----------



## Saaby (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

JJHitt--They make them. Casio does. They also make watches with built in organizers (But they're UGLY IIHO) digital cameras and a myrid of other things...

Sotyakr--My $20 Casio has the auto-immuminator too. It's one nifty little feature I think, even if I don't use it that often (When I go to a movie or theatre mostly)


----------



## Darell (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

So far I like Guncollector's first picture the best.





I'm wearing a Casio Waveceptor. I like to know what the REAL time is, no matter how little it costs me.


----------



## Jason M (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Right now, my Auguste Reymond Axxis, just like this one:
http://www.augustereymond.com/PICS/M-612D750.jpg

But in the next month I am going to buy a Titanium T-touch.


----------



## Saaby (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

TTouch looked nice but I like to wear clothes with my watch


----------



## Ted T (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

A Seiko, Gold with brushed gold face, day and date about 15 years old. It's been extreamly accurate and has only required battery replacements. Also a Citizen ECO-DRIVE stainless steel with blue face. Not as accurate as my old Seiko but more stylish.


----------



## Darell (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*



> Originally posted by Saaby:
> *TTouch looked nice but I like to wear clothes with my watch
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">See? This is why we had to debate long and hard before letting teenagers on the list.





Does look a bit chilly for this time of year though, huh?

Damn... if you go play the "game" on that site, you get the ugly naked GUY. Bummer.


----------



## Marty Weiner (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

guncollector..I have the same question as budlight - where did you buy your T-Touch?

Marty


----------



## tkl (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

my watch battery wore out one day. meant to take it to the jeweler for about 2 months, never did make it, blah, blah.

so i decided to buy a new watch. a navy seal, the cheaper plastic one. strapped it on and it *annoyed* the crap out of me! i got used to not having one on. so i sold it and have been watch free for 6 months now.

i feel liberated, it's much more comfortable. i don't worry about scuffing my watch up and i don't incure those wrist injuries i use to, especially with a metal band. it you _work_ for a living you know what i mean.





i have my cell phone with me 24/7 and it has the time anyway so a watch isn't necessary.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

guncollector,
I wear a Casio Marine Gear watch w/altimeter. And yes, I happen to have (but rarely wear) a Freestyle "Micro Flash Beam" watch with a built-in LED flashlight! I swapped the Amber LED for a Green one. Much gooder! You can't have too many lights!
Kirk


----------



## Reaper (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*


----------



## guncollector (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*



> Where did you purchase your Tissot?


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Since many seem to be interested, I purchased my T-Touch in April 2002 in Basel, Switzerland. In about June, I was able to purchase a few T-Touch models for friends at a local watch shop in SF called Ravits.

Since then, I've heard its hit-or-miss around the US, being very difficult in some areas to find one, and easy in others.

It's a *bitchin'* watch. Time, Altimeter, Chrono, Compass, Alarm, Thermometer, and Barometer all in one. And they all work (though the altimeter requires calibration to function properly, and the thermometer requires the watch be off your wrist for 20 minutes or so to achieve accurate air-temp readings).


----------



## GeoffChan (Jan 5, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*



> Originally posted by guncollector:
> 
> Since then, I've heard its hit-or-miss around the US, being very difficult in some areas to find one, and easy in others.
> 
> It's a *bitchin'* watch. Time, Altimeter, Chrono, Compass, Alarm, Thermometer, and Barometer all in one. And they all work (though the altimeter requires calibration to function properly, and the thermometer requires the watch be off your wrist for 20 minutes or so to achieve accurate air-temp readings).[/QB]


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">That sounds exactly like my Casio Protrek PRT-40.

Geoff


----------



## McGizmo (Jan 5, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

I never take my watch off and usually wear one until it really dies. I worked the whole summer of my freshman year in high school and bought a Rolex Tudor dive watch that I kept for 12 years until it gave me a fog report one morning. for the last few years, I had been wearing a Citizen Eco-Solar titanium dive watch but retired it for a Luminox Ti dive watch about 6 months ago. I couldn't make out the calendar on the Citizen anymore even with my Dr. Dean Adell cheaters



The Luminox is really a nice watch and I wear it proudly when I walk under the nuclear free zone signs on the streets here in Berkeley.





- Don


----------



## Marty Weiner (Jan 5, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

For anyone interested in the Tissot T-Touch, I emailed a friend in Basel who is a watch dealer and he can't do any better in price than U.S. dealers because the watch sells so well worldwide.

Oh well!

Marty


----------



## rlhess (Jan 5, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

A little over four years ago, on my 15th anniversary at my day job, I received a Rolex Oyster Perpetual Datejust. I wear it every day. It's quite accurate. Champagne face, gold bezel, gold/stainless band.


----------



## logicnerd411 (Jan 5, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

I used to wear a Casio Touch Screen Watch and then switched to a B/W Casio Digital Camera Watch (100 pics, 16 grays) which I still wear. If I had a nickel for every time I heard the words "Take a picture!"...


----------



## guncollector (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Today, I mixed things up a bit, and just because of this thread, am wearing an golden-oldie of mine, a *Breitling Aerospace* (blue dial/two-tone bracelet, with original non-italic arabics)...

Gotta love the light weight of titanium. It's a nice break from the T-Touch which in comparison is quite heavy (in fact, I replaced the T-Touch's stainless bracelet with the rubber one because of the weight factor).

Methinks I'm also smitten with the enhanced functionality of watches with dual-displays (analog + digital), which both my Aerospace and T-Touch both have.


----------



## lessing (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Everyday I wear a 60's Omega Seamaster Automatic Daydate, for gigs and on the road I wear a Marathon Quartz GI issue with the tritium inserts, and for dress up I have a Zenith El Primero automatic with all the nifty complications.

I prefer an automatic watch over quartz anyday, and If I was forced to edc a electric watch, I would probably get a Seiko Kinetic Relay.


----------



## ygbsm (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*



> Originally posted by guncollector:
> *Today, I mixed things up a bit, and just because of this thread, am wearing an golden-oldie of mine, a Breitling Aerospace (blue dial/two-tone bracelet, with original non-italic arabics)...
> 
> Gotta love the light weight of titanium. It's a nice break from the T-Touch which in comparison is quite heavy (in fact, I replaced the T-Touch's stainless bracelet with the rubber one because of the weight factor).
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I really like my Breitling Aerospace. It is also the older (pre chimes and pre super quartz version) with a two tone bracelet, gold riders and a titanium colored face. I think the old numerals look better because they are gold metal on my watch, not the luminous italic of the new version. I'm really not interested in having luminous anything on my watch -- I can always use a flashlight to see the dial.



The titanium is fantastically light -- I can't imagine wearing a heavy watch again.

Alas, the two tone bracelet sucks, with a clasp that's cheaper than any Seiko I've seen and the gaskets on the stem have failed on mine.



The battery contact is a cheap looking filmlike piece of metal which too has failed.



Also, the older version is not chronometre certified.

But I like the look and feel of the watch so much, that the newer version, with the superquartz movement (chronometre certified) and the solid titanium professional bracelet looks pretty appealing. 

But I'd like a Patek ...


----------



## guncollector (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

ygbsm-

Wow, congratulations, you have an older Aerospace thanm mine (purchased circa 1996). Anyway, I don't really mind the luminous non-italic arabic numbers. I'd like to see what the gold numeral version looks like.

I agree with you on the bracelet. I had problems with mind staying "latched" (getting loose all the time).

Since 1996, I've had my Aerospace service twice, at approximately 3 year periods. First service cost $45, second (just last month) $95 (including replacement of the LCD module which I had cracked). All in all, a $150 well-spent in keeping my Aerospace running in tip-top shape over 7 years.

I also agree with you on Patek!



My lovely wife surprised me Xmas before last with a Calatrava 5117-G (white gold), roman numerals, date. It's a beauty, but I confess I wear it seldomly because: a) I'm afraid to scratch it, and b) I reserve such wear for special occasions.


----------



## ygbsm (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

guncollector -- My Aerospace is from 1995. Where do you get yours serviced? The service cost seems very reasonable, expecially for the LCD. How long did it take to have the LCD replaced? I have to get the crown replaced on mine, but I am loathe to send it in for an extended time.

That Calatrava is just beautiful -- I really like the way the Pateks feel in the hand -- they have a certain weight that makes it clear they're something special. Do you get the Patek magazine? Your wife must be a godess -- does she have a sister?


----------



## guncollector (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

ygbsm-

Email me off list, and I'll give you my authorized Service guy in SF. He's very reasonable, and even with shipping should have your watch back to you in under 2.5 weeks. The LCD replacement took only about 2 weeks.

I get the Patek magazine. The most recent issue on the history of timepieces was great.

Oh, and sorry, my sister-in-law just got engaged.


----------



## DavidH (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

I have the same Breitling Aerospace as YGBSM. I really like the light weight and dual analog digital. My old dead Casio Alti-Depth watch was like that too. I noticed that one of the T-Touch dealers is near the jeweler that I got my Brietling at. Hmmm...

My Aerospace is hard to set, the fast turn rarely gives me an hour like it is supposed to.


----------



## Roz (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Today... Omega Speedy Pro
Yesterday... Seadweller

Collecting watches is almost as bad as collecting firearms... which ranks up there with collecting flashlights and knives. *Sigh* They all seem to go hand in hand.


----------



## Raven (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Nice thread. I hope it's not too late to jump in with a few questions. Over the holidays I did some research on wristwatches, and here is the key information I came up with. I'm not sure all of it is correct though, and maybe a few watch'aholics reading this can correct me, if they see a mistake.

1. Made in Switzerland. Some nice watches are made in asia, but the Swiss still set the standard.

2. Quartz means battery powered. 

3. Mechanical means wind up. Generally any watch with a second hand that slowly sweeps the dial, instead of a click click click movement, is probably a mechanical watch.

4. Luminous hands means glow in the dark. 

5. Date and Calendar

6. Mineral Crystal Glass Crown is more expensive but scratch resistant.

7. Screw down caseback or crown means a tighter more secure fit. Usually seen as a mark of quality.

8. Sapphire crystal is a technique that ensures a smoother movement of gears inside the watch. Another sign of quality.

9. A wristwatch with a stainless steel band will have a higher value than a leather band.

Ok that's what I was able to research. If any of that information is incorrect, or if you have anything else to add, please let me know.

As near as I can tell, those are the main features to consider though.

Raven


----------



## guncollector (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*



> Raven inquires:
> 1. Made in Switzerland. Some nice watches are made in asia, but the Swiss still set the standard.


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Yes, and no. In terms of mechanical & automatic movements, yes I'd say the Swiss are still leaders of the pack. In terms of quartz, digital, and other (i.e. Seiko kinetic, solar) power-sourced timepieces, I'd say the Japanese are now the frontrunners.



> 2. Quartz means battery powered.


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Essentially, yes.



> 3. Mechanical means wind up. Generally any watch with a second hand that slowly sweeps the dial, instead of a click click click movement, is probably a mechanical watch.


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Essentially, yes, though "automatics" (self-winding), a subset of "mechanical", are sometimes also referred to as "mechanical".



> 4. Luminous hands means glow in the dark.


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Yes. These days, tritium (a radioactive element) paint or capsules are still used to some extent, but more common now is simply luminova (non-radioactive) paint.



> 6. Mineral Crystal Glass Crown is more expensive but scratch resistant.


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">The crown refers to the piece at the end of the winding-stem--usually in the 3 o'clock position--used to set the time and perform other functions. The clear material protecting the dial and hands is referred to as the "crystal"--whatever its actual composition. Inexpensive watches use acrylic or glass crystals. Finer timepieces will use more likely sapphire crystals (much harder and difficult to scratch).



> 7. Screw down caseback or crown means a tighter more secure fit. Usually seen as a mark of quality.


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Generally-speaking, yes. 



> 8. Sapphire crystal is a technique that ensures a smoother movement of gears inside the watch. Another sign of quality.


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Not sure about this one. A sapphire crystal usually refers to the clear-material protecting the dial and hands. However, sapphires and rubies often used extensively in the mechanical operation of mechanicals and automatics--often referred to as the "number of jewels" in a movement.



> 9. A wristwatch with a stainless steel band will have a higher value than a leather band.


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">This is a relative evaluation. A cheap steel bracelet will often cost much less than a croc leather band. However, given the option from the same manufacturer for a given timepiece, generally-speaking, the metallic bracelet (be it gold, platinum, steel, or titanium) will cost you more--as it cost the manufacturer more in terms of production cost.

I'm going off of memory, so if I made any errors, somebody will likely step in and correct me.
 





HTH


----------



## Raven (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Thanks guncollector, for clearing up a few things.

Raven


----------



## guncollector (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Raven-

So what *brands* are you looking at? And where are you looking to acquire them? Just curious.


----------



## ygbsm (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

As guncollector noted, there is a difference between sapphire and mineral glass crystals in terms of scratch resistance. The sapphire crystal are much much more scratch resistant to the point that after having both, I'm not sure I would buy a watch with a mineral crystal.


----------



## KC2IXE (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Yesterday?

Wegner Chronograph

Today?

Dug out my old SandY 490 Movement Type I


----------



## Tomas (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

*guncollector*, do you have _ANY_ idea how much of my time you have now wasted by posting a link to timezone.com!??!?





Not fair!

*sigh*

*must eat*

*Tom*

====


----------



## Saaby (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Tomas, do you have any idea how much of my time you're image server has wasted fighting with me


----------



## guncollector (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

[_Devilish music in background_]

Tomas-

......Broadarrow.net......

He-he-he...


----------



## Saaby (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

I've just got to say though...

Watch enthusiats see a Casio on my wrist and think "Tsk!" I'm sure. I see a Solitare on their keychain and think "Double Tsk!"

Knowing the right time is nice, but I can resync my watch with my computer, which synchs via the internet, once a week if I wish and I'll always be right on time +- 1 second. There is no substitute for a decent flashlight--and they're a much cheaper hobby too


----------



## guncollector (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Ryan-

While I can understand your anti-watch snobbism, I can't help but laugh when I picture you receiving 40+ years from now, a gold-plated Surefire as opposed to a watch for your retirement.



LOL!



> Ryan _thinks_:
> There is no substitute for a decent flashlight--and _they're a much cheaper hobby too_...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">My step-brother collects Swatches , has a bunch of 'em (a two dozen probably). Not many of them are more than say $25-50. Meanwhile, $50 is the price of a _starter_ Surefire G2 in the low-end of the premium flashlight market!

I guess its all relative...


----------



## Saaby (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

I thought Swatchs were the high end of the low end--kind of like Mags.

All I am trying to say is that paying lots for a light gets you better craftsmanship, but also hopefully a better/brighter beam. Better function.

Paying more for a watch again gets you better craftsmanship, but not necessarily better function, that's all. I like expensive watches-but for me they're look only no touch


----------



## guncollector (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Ryan-

You're right. If you want a _*precision time-keeping instrument*_, an inexpensive Timex or Casio digital is difficult to beat.

However, true watch collectors (a species of which I am _not_), especially those that collect mechanical or automatic movements, are chasing the ghost of human-engineered mechanical perfection. 

It's half-art, and half-science they're collecting--with the most analagous collectible being something along the lines of automobiles. 

In general, the more money you spend on fine watches, your ROI is not in the form of "perfect timekeeping" (though you do fractionally approach it), but in the form of more complex mechanical engineering, labor, and rare earth metals. 

The be-all-end-all mechanical incorporation being a _tourbillon_-equipped automatics fetching $100,000+. Tourbillons, BTW, are mechanical devices incorporated into automatic watches that mitigate the effects of gravity on the watches consistency (i.e. moving the watch around has much less effect on the time keeping function).

Tomas, looking for a tourbillon yet?


----------



## Saaby (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Hey, want a mini trivia lesson? I'm sure I'm sure there are others here that know this but I"m sure there are some that don't, so here we go:

Accuracy and precision are different. Accuracy is how close you are to the baseline. The perfect clock is 100% accurate.

Precision is different. A watch that looses 2 seconds a week may not be acurate, but it's precise. It looses 2 seconds every week. 2 seconds. Every week.

--
Guncollector--don't worry, one of the few things I appreciate most in this world is a sweeping second hand


----------



## Raven (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Time Watch sure does have some goofy forums. In fact I've noticed that about all the watch forums that I've discovered recently. They all have the worst interface for posting/reading messages that I've ever seen. Those folks may know watches, but when it comes to message boards, they could learn a few things. Has anyone found a watch site that offered a more traditional message board?

Raven


----------



## guncollector (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Ryan-

Thanks for the lesson.

Actually, I did know how to differentiate the two concepts (accuracy vs. precision), but not from watches.

The two concepts are very much a part of *marksmanship*--where a _*precise*_ firearm (one that groups really well) may not necessarily be _*accurate*_ (placing those groups on its intended target--i.e. on the bullseye). Combining the two in firearms is the key.

I think in watches, though, the primary goal would be for *precision* for the exact reason you differentiate the two. Precision in a mechanical action is much more difficult to achieve than accuracy. By design, any precise watch can be easily made accurate (by design), while the reverse it not true. It is designed this way because accuracy in time is a geographically-specific concept (for anything in Earth orbit anyways). 

Disclaimer: I'm no watch expert, just an enthusiast.


----------



## alberto (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Assorted Seiko "dress" watches, an old Timex digital for outside work, a Baume & Mercier mechanical (a gift), and my beloved Junghans Carbon atomic.


----------



## ygbsm (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

guncollector -- how did you crack the LCD on your aerospace?


----------



## Raven (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

I'm curious if anyone besides me would be concerned about wearing an expensive watch in public. I remember a few years ago that California has a string of shootings all involving Rolex owners. Even if I had a carry permit, why invite trouble.

Raven


----------



## Tomas (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

*Saaby*, _Mycroft_ doesn't argue, he just goes through his manic/depressive cycles when he can't do something he wants to do.





Tamara (the machine I'm using right now), however, argues. "Are you *sure* you want me to do what you just told me to do?" would be a typical response from her ... Then the next time you ask her to do something she tells you she's too busy and will get to you in her own good time. *sigh* 

*gunrunner*, luckily, I'd already run into Broadarrow and had it in my bookmarks. That means I've already sucked a lot of content out of it, and only have to update myself on what's new.





And no, gunrunner, I'm not looking for a tourbillon now or in the near future.





Actually, my favorite watches are not all that high end. There's my Seiko Kinetic Arctura (one of the first generation movements), an Omega Chronostop:






that was my primary timepiece in Viet Nam, and a no-name Swiss manual mechanical with a beautiful, engraved, 17 jewel, gold plated skeleton movement and sapphire crystals front and back. The Kinetic is of course the best at keeping time, but the other two have their own special places.

Actually, I wish there were an electronic equivalent of the Chronostop. I like the simplicity of it's design and operation. *ANY IDEAS???*





signature

====


----------



## guncollector (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*



> ygbsm inquires:
> guncollector -- how did you crack the LCD on your aerospace?


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I dropped it while getting dressed, like I had many times before in the previous 7 years of ownership, but this particular time it must've hit "just right". Lucky me, I guess.



> Raven inquires:
> I'm curious if anyone besides me would be concerned about wearing an expensive watch in public. I remember a few years ago that California has a string of shootings all involving Rolex owners.


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Serves you right for wearing an overpriced Rolex.




LOL!

These days, with so inexpensive imitations of Rolex models, and so many knock-offs on the market, I don't think that's a real concern. If you need be concerned about wearing an "expensive-_looking_" watch anywhere here in the SF/Bay Area, you've got no business being there in the first place.

The funny thing is, some of the finest and most expensive watch models and brands out there don't look it at all--and would appear rather mundane to most crooks (and even the general public).

The average mugger, given the choice of mugging two individuals--one with a TAG Heuer, and one with a conservative (redundant?) Patek Philippe, I'd guess would mug the TAG wearer.


----------



## ygbsm (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

guncollector -- I agree. One of the nice things about the Patek is that they appeal to the tastes of the cognoscenti and not your average mugger (or Rolex wearer).


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Hi Guys,

What is everybody's favorite watch?
Mine is a (circa 1960) Patek Philippe chronograph
with a perpetual calendar and moon phase. Although this watch is WAYYYYYYYYY out of my price league, it's still a beautiful work of art.


----------



## guncollector (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

tiktok 22-

I could be wrong, but this not being a watch-oriented forum, I don't think the majority of CPF Watches Forum readers even know what Patek Philippe is.

But, hopefully we're going to correct that, and put on their radar a great many more fine watch manufacturers, aren't we?


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

It's my duty as a watch lover


----------



## Raven (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Well it began with me looking at Swiss Army Watches and took off from there. I'm not an impulse buyer. Hell, I'm the anti impulse buyer. I'll probably collect more information before I narrow down my search.

Raven


----------



## guncollector (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Re: scratch resistance. 

The sapphire crystals on my watches have been impervious to almost all common materials I come into contact with--*with the exception of* the common *kitchen ceramic tile*!!

Sapphire is pretty high up there on the RC hardness scale, unfortunately, I think common kitchen ceramic tile is a few places higher-up!

Be careful coming into contact with your fancy watch in and around these types of tile, as they made short work of one of my crystals a few years ago!!


----------



## guncollector (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Raven-

Timezone.com. We'll see you back here in a few _weeks_ after you've had a chance to digest all the info available there.


----------



## iddibhai (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

watches! another expensive hobby i only can read about. me, i'll take a lange saxonia or 1815.. heck, make it BOTH! (like aaa and inf.ultra (ob. cpf reference)). some of the PPs are nice, but gosh darn those langes are pretty! what's on my wrist? 

http://www.swatch.com/irony/2002/diaphaneone/gfx/svdk1001.jpg

says images not permitted....

so, the least expensive decent looking & performing auto i could get brand new. consistently gains a couple minutes a week. another cool place i didnt see mentioned was 

www.chronocentric.com

here's one i'd really like as a daily use watch:

http://users2.ev1.net/~wesiddiquis/siddiq/omegadynamicchronotargafloria.jpg

omega dynamic targa floria ltd. editio w/ tolio tuscamia calfskin strap, deployant clasp... and it would suit me fine driving that maserati posted in the la auto show thread!


----------



## Marty Weiner (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Just ordered a T-Touch in Titanium w/Titanium bracelet from this guy I know in Basel. $540 including shipping. I had a choice of rubber bracelet for $40 less if that's what I wanted to do.

Marty


----------



## Bob Snow (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Rado Diastar
Rado Jubilé
Tag Heuer 1000 dive watch
Boccia titanium - croc band
Boccia titanium - titanium band
Raymond Weil - oval face/croc band
Concord Delirium - croc band
Luminox Captains watch - stainless band
Skagen - all titanium
Skagen - black anodized/croc band
Swatch Skin - black metal mesh


----------



## Roz (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Bob,

That's quite a few watches to wear over 2 days!


----------



## guncollector (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*



> Just ordered a T-Touch in Titanium w/Titanium bracelet from this guy I know in Basel. $540 including shipping. I had a choice of rubber bracelet for $40 less if that's what I wanted to do.


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Marty, does that include Duty? Just curious.

Did you get silver or black dial? I got the silver and like it alot better than the black. 

Also, I didn't know that the T-Touch was made in titanium. Must be a new model.


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

TITANIUM T-TOUCH!!!!

PICS!!!





Kev


----------



## x-ray (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

For some reason images can not be posted in the "Wathes" forum.

So here's a link 

Oh I want one of these


----------



## guncollector (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Well, thanks to Sasha, the *image link* feature for this Forum has been turned on! Thanks, Sasha!

Anyway, here are more links to T-Touch variants:


----------



## Marty Weiner (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

That price was for either silver or black. I chose black because I think that the hands stand out better. What do you guys think?

I've bought from this guy before and his price is delivered to my door. No duty on my part.

BTW, Titanium is not available in the U.S.

Marty


----------



## Bob Snow (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

>Bob,
>
>That's quite a few watches to wear over 2 days!






You should see my flashlight collection!


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

O.K. Guys, You are making me drool for one of these!!!!!!!!!!

How am I going to explain this to my wife????????


----------



## Saaby (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

tiktok (Tick Tock?) do what I did...

Hurry up and buy a cheap watch.

No serious, all this watch talk made me realize how much I missed my old reliable Twincept--so I got on eBay and, well, I think you know the rest...hardly a $1500 (Or $15,000



) watch but it'll do.


----------



## Marty Weiner (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

tiktok 22..Don't listen to Saaby. You know that you need this watch..now




.


----------



## DavidH (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*



> Originally posted by Marty Weiner:
> *Just ordered a T-Touch in Titanium w/Titanium bracelet from this guy I know in Basel. $540 including shipping. *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Wow, that's pretty good deal. The list price for the stainless model on the web page works out to about $570. I'm thinking of getting the silver dial since I already have other watches with a black dial.


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Hi Sabby,

You guessed it-(TICK-TOCK-TICK-TOCK).

I have been into watches even longer than flashlights.

Already have plenty of cheaper watches,Casio,Timex, and lotsa swatches.

To a watch addict, all this talk is like throwing
gas on a fire!


----------



## guncollector (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

While we're on the topic of dream watches, here's my latest infatuation (and even hearing that Bubba Clinton wears one doesn't deter my enthusiasm):

*A. Lange & Söhne, Lange No. 1*





Like most "dream" anything, its not in my forseeable future, ah...but to aspire...


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Hi Ron,

Nice Watch,

I think being able to want that elusive item is part of the fun of collecting, the thrill of the chase. If the funds were available for everything we wanted, we may not appreciate the quality so much.

And a watch like that deserves appreciation!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sideman7 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

I've always been a watch nut too! My two main watches are a Tag SE/L and a Junghans mega titanium. The Mega is a beautiful watch, and as accurate as it gets (atomic). It even adjusts for daylight savings time on its own!


----------



## Klaus (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Today - Zenith Rainbow El Primero "Diver" SS/SS
Yesterday - The same
Tomorrow - Don´t know yet





My watch addiction was/is worse than my flashaholizism - and more expensive too





Klaus


----------



## Ralf (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Today SINN 303
Tomorrow SINN EZM2

Klaus, with the addiction the same to me ...


----------



## guncollector (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

BTW, for those unaware, the Sinn EZM-series, developed I understand for Germany's GSG-9, are liquid-filled to: a) reduce reflection/glare caused by differing air/liquid densities [important if you're a combat swimmer trying to read the time underwater!], and b) makes the watch water resistant to something like 11,000 ft. (not a typo).

I loved my EZM-2, but alas I sold it to finance something other "must have". I'll have to look into getting another one soon, but only from a German source, as the price in the USA is ridiculously marked-up...


----------



## Ralf (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

guncollector,

there are an EZM-3 now,with an automatic
clockwork ("uhrwerk" I am not sure about
the english for that).

But I am out of money because my flashaholic
illness =)

I took the EZM2 diving several times and
I am very happy with it.

For those who can read german:

http://www.sinn-uhren.de

Cheers
Ralf


----------



## kz1000s1 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Seiko military chronograph and Timex Ironman Triathlon Data-Link.


----------



## Klaus (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Today: 116520 Daytona Black face
Tomorrow: We´ll see





Ralf: (automatic) movement

Klaus


----------



## Albany Tom (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

today: nothing
tomorrow: nothing

I work for the government, time has no meaning for me!

Seriously, I have a clock in the car, on each computer, and in every conference room. I haven't worn a watch in more than two years.


----------



## radellaf (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Ditto, though I don't work for the government. I even bought a "nice" watch (ESQ 300622), when before it was always a Casio DBC.

But, y'know, I just quit wearing it, not sure why. Probably because a time of a month or so went by when I wasn't going to work, and I didn't wear it then, so got out of the habit. And now, yeah, the cellular phone and the computer, and the car, have clocks...and the 1st two never need setting.

But, I understand the fancy watch interest even if I lack it (can't say that for a foot fetish, though). I collect fountain pens.  God knows I never need more than a bic, and generally not even that since wherever I need to write, there's usually a pen provided. Time is time, however. Writing with a nice nib vs. a bic, though... <smirk>


----------



## Klaus (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

@RAD - consider mechanical watches the equivalent of a nice fountain pen (Montblanc or whatever) - its all about traditional craftmanship and culture - in both cases you don´t really NEED it - and just from a pure gragmatic point of view other solutions are often better AND cheaper.

Just my 2 €cents

Klaus


----------



## lessing (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

I agree with Klaus that mechanical watches have much more of an collectible, rather than functional appeal. I also wear a Zenith el primero, but the chronomaster, not the diver. I have to say though, there are cheaper mechanical watches, with some advantages over quartz. I have an old beater timex self winder, it is over 20 years old, keeps fine time, has never been serviced and is 100% water proof for swimming.

Now granted the finish is not that hot, and it consistently gains 1-2 minutes a month, but it will never need a battery and is every bit as tough as most quartz models I have owned. I have destroyed many a g-shock and this one keeps on ticking.

And just to add to that survival bit... If you are way into the survival thing, a mechanicle does not ever need batteries, and in a survival situation, if it does go off time, best guess at noon is better than no time at all. I would not suggest a fancy complicated mechanical for this, because the chances of shaking the movement to need service is much more of a possibility, but the timex movement is so basic and robust, it is hard to deny its appeal as an every day beater you can buy used for $20


----------



## radellaf (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Had a mechanical watch once, well, still have it just don't wear it...it even has an alarm on it, with a separate wind-up spring for that. I think I have one of those see-through case mechanicals, too. Neat, but the accuracy on both was on the order of a few minutes a week, which drove me nuts.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Sinn 103 Ti Ar UTC today and tomorrow - and every day until I get a winder. Resetting watches is not fun. I also have a G-Shock, Swiss Army Original Red/Black, and a TAG-Heuer F1 Chronograph. 

The Sinn is my first mechanical watch and is just great, but the other watches are a great change for different occasions. The G-Shock keeps amazingly accurate time and the Swiss Army watch has held up for about 7 or 8 years. 

Bucky


----------



## sas (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

No other IWC owners out there? I'll have to speak up so as not to leave Ron as a minority of one...

Today:





Frequently:


----------



## Wingerr (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*



> Originally posted by lessing:
> *I have destroyed many a g-shock and this one keeps on ticking.
> *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Curious just how you were able to destroy a G-Shock... they seem to shrug off punting across the room and flinging to the ground- well placed hammer blow (?)


----------



## Klaus (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Nice ones SAS, the GST with the Da Vinci Movemment - can´t remmeber the english name for such - and the "Flieger" Rattrapante - did I missed Ron mentioning IWC ??

Klaus


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Wow! nice watches!
unfortunately my wrist is too small to wear such a watch...





I've tried the Luminox watches too, but they won't fit.


----------



## Tango Chaser (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Today I'm wearing a Casio model no.2291.I'll probably wear my Timex "Stealth" tomorrow.


----------



## gtdistributorsaustin (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

I have a Citizen, Titanium, Eco-Driven watch. I have to say the fact that it's solar and will NEVER require a battery is awsome. I doubted the solar part of it for a while. However, I dropped it in my storage building and could not find it for about 2 weeks. When I found it I was sure it would be dead from having no sun



..... NOPE, still had the correct date/time. I love this watch



!


----------



## guncollector (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*



> Klaus asks:
> did I missed Ron mentioning IWC ??


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">In the very first post of this thread. My "business watch" is an *IWC Da Vinci SL Chrono* with the beautiful "mesh-metal" bracelet.

And I agree, the Da Vinci's *mecaquartz* movement is very cool indeed--originally developed and produced by Jaeger-Le Coultre.


----------



## sas (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Klaus, that's a GST Perpetual (in Titanium), and it does indeed have the Da Vinci's movement inside. What many people would call a Flieger Rattrapante is called "The Doppelchronograph" by IWC.

Here's proof...


----------



## iddibhai (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

for all the R&D money these guys have (all higher end marques, not just IWC), one would hope they'd come up with a more elegant solution to mate the bracelet to the case... Audemars has a nice one, Rolex finally got a one piece end link, and one or two others do it well.. heck even the dirt cheap (in this company) Swatch does a decent bracelet/case link.


----------



## sas (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

I see how you might come to that conclusion given the picture, it unfortunately looks as if there are separate "end links" between bracelet and case. This is absolutely not the situation--the case is one piece and transitions directly to the bracelet.

Sorry that the picture does not illustrate this point better--there are NO "end links" to be found on either the Doppel or GST designs shown above.


----------



## deputy tom (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

I wear a Seiko 200m Divers watch with Jubilee band 24/7.tom.


----------



## Daniel Abranko (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Today: Polimaster/lattitude gamma dosimeter watch.
Tomorrow: Polimaster...no wait...Luminox Navy Seals...no wait...Accutron Deep Sea 666...no wait...Accutron Accuquartz...no wait...errr...I think I may have a problem here...

-Daniel


----------



## iddibhai (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

by "one piece end link" i meant.. well, it's hard to describe! instead of that stamped metal bit filling space between the "horns" of the case, a OPEL would be solid, and fit snugly between then & against the case, flush on all surfaces, with notches or protruberances for the bracelet to attach thru it into the case, usually screwed instead of spring-barred. sorry can't describe it any better, tried timezone.com with no luck either


----------



## hokiefritz (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

I really like my Ti Sununto Observer. It has too many functions though, even for a computer analyst. The altimeter is very accurate...if the weather doesn't change too drastically. That T-Touch looks pretty cool.

I also have a very nice looking Citzen chronograph. I've had it for 8 years and it's never let me down - from the bottom of the Grand Canyon to the top of Mt. Hood.


----------



## MY (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Everyday - Rolex Submariner
Sports - Nike Altimeter
Travel - Luminox BMW Cronograph


----------



## sotto (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Casio Wave Septor Illuminator. Oh, and it's precisely 7:22:45 a.m.


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

I bought one of those talking watches from Burger King the other day. "Are we there yet?" "No!"

I have two Timex Indiglo watches, but both are missing most of their band because they were chewed up by a miniature Dachshund.

I prefer analog watches to digital, and mechanical to quartz. Someday I'll have to take some time to find a nice mechanical watch. But since my cell phone has a clock in it, and I'm surrounded by computers (and maintain a small fleet of machines that use the network time protocol to keep time), I'm usually aware of the time.


----------



## harrydog (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

I've been wearing a plain old steel Tag Heuer for the past 9 years. Amazingly it still looks like new. Seems to be pretty rugged and is quite accurate, as a quartz watch should be. 
Sometimes I think I want to spend the money for an Omega or some other similarly priced mechanical watch, but then I can never get quite excited enough about it to actually buy one.
One question I do have though; what is the life span of a quartz movement? Will the crystal eventually die? Can they be replaced if they do? Will a quality quartz watch still be ticking away 50 or 100 years from now?


----------



## Frangible (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

I don't know about 50 or 100 years, but there are quartz clocks that have lasted for 30+ years. I think after a while the capacitors might leak-- but they should last a very long time.


----------



## DBrier (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Same thing I wear every day.
After breaking three Sandy 590 military watches, I needed to upgrade. I don't ever take my watch off - work on car, yardwork, shower, caving, etc.





Only 37 grams. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif
http://www.junghansusa.com/
If money were no object, the solar ceramic would be nice. If Junghans would put tritium in their watches, they would be perfect.


----------



## revolvergeek (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorro*

A smallish Citizen Automatic WR200 Diver styled somewhat like a Submariner. Most days it is a Seiko Black Monster, and for dress a Poljot Chrono on a nice heavy oyster bracelet.


----------



## imfrogman (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorro*

I wear a Tag f1 chrono. i have one in black carbon fiber, one in orange & one in yellow.
I love these watches, they look great(IMHO)& are really rugged


----------



## flownosaj (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorro*

Most days it's a toss-up between my new beadblasted Seiko 200m diver and my Luminox titanium. Both great in their own respects. 
I have a few others, but they get very little wrist time these days.

-Jason


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorro*

The only watch I wear _all the time_ (except in the shower) is a TX1 LED wristwatch from www.led-watch.com. Before that, it was nothing, and years before that, probably some POS Timex LCD watch.

I don't know what kind of watch I'll be using in the future, but this TX1 LED watch will probably be it for the time being.


----------



## Xrunner (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorro*

My 2 main watches are a Timex Ironman Triathlon for every day wear, and a dress watch for whenever needed.

-Mike


----------



## StoneDog (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorro*

Whenever I wear a watch, it's this one: http://www.gemday.com/item1008.htm

It's a Citizen Navitach with umpteen million timezones and all sorts of features that I thought I needed. When it's all said and done all I really need is one timezone in a digital display, a good backlight, chronograph and countdown timer and submersible to 200 meters or so. Oh, and some sort of eco-drive solar recharging would be good too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Anyway, mine actually has the inverted LCD displays (white characters on black) and came with a leather strap. I ordered the stainless bracelet direct from Citizen.

Jon


----------



## Double_A (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorro*

Tudor Submariner today, Luminox Officers model tomorrow. Every once in a while my Blancpain Triple date moonphase.

GregR


----------



## fasteddie (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorro*

Same one I've been wearing for a while. All the others spend most of their time in the safe lately. Its a stainless Rolex datejust, ivory face, engraved on the back, "25 years 4-6-02" Quarter century gift from my employer. Used to be a free gift, now there's a hefty co-pay. What's this world come to?


----------



## alberto (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorro*

DBrier:

I wear the same Junghans 016/2990 RC (atomic) Ceramic as you. Beautiful, light-as-a-feather, top German quality, unique leather-on-leather band. Also have the following, which are worn frequently, as the mood fits:

- Casio G-Shock GW-300 Wave Interceptor (atomic), Tough Solar, black, resin band
- Marathon Navigator, tritium, US Government-issue, F-series (from www.countycomm.com, G-series now available)
- Seiko quartz chronograph, black face
- Pulsar V533, rectangular dress watch
- Baume & Mercier Hamilton automatic mechanical dress (wanna buy?)
- POS Timex digital for yard work
- $20 fake (quartz) Rolex bought in Tijauna, Mexico


----------



## notos&w (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorro*

just got this one. will be on my wrist today and tomorrow and the next for a long time.

http://store.yahoo.com/onestopwatchstorecom/jrmenecsails.html


----------



## yuandrew (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today?How about tomorrow?*

Right now, the watch I have is an old Timex Triathlon digital watch that I have owned for probably 7 years. It has had 2 battery changes already and most of the lettering has worn off. The case is also badly scratched up from being bashed up against walls. Still, none of my other watches have lasted this long. I'll probably have my watch for a really long time.

P.S. I got a new watchband for it at Rite Aid so most of it looks new.


----------



## MrThompson (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today?How about tomorrow?*

Since you guys talked me into a Black Monster, my Omegas and my Rolex have seen zero wrist time. I did ware Titanium Skyhawk once but other than that it's been the Seiko. For under $200, it’s hard to beat.


----------



## Catdaddy (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today?How about tomorrow?*

Today was a a Chronoswiss Opus. 

I can't figure out how to post pictures in this forum. I did post it in the USN Forums under the thread with the same title.


----------



## kakster (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today?How about tomorrow?*

I've only got the one decent watch, my Suunto Observer Ti.
Compass, altimeter, barometer etc etc






Collecting Flashlights has made me poor enough, cant start collecting watches as well /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Tomas (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today?How about tomorrow?*

I have others in storage, but the following three watches are the ones that currently see wrist time.

The first is the Mil Issue *SandY 590* that gets the most time. Plain, reasonably rugged, easy to read day or night, and amazingly accurate (always within plus or minus two seconds a month). This one gets the most wear. It has Traser tritium markers and a Ronda swiss movement. The strap is a Speidel 720 silicone model.

The second in a *Seiko Arctura Kinetic* that's about 5 years old. Quite readable during daylight, and fascinatingly bright Lumibright face that will hold a reasonable 'charge' for about 8 hours. It's main attraction to me is the mechanism, which is a tiny high-speed generator run off an eccentric weight and gear train. Much like the electrical version of the standard autowinder. The charge is held (for up to seven days at a time with no activity) in a capacitor, which powers a very good quartz movement. Accuracy is within +- 1 second/month. The strap is the stock Seiko silicone.

Finally there is the *Eddie Bauer Lighted Field Watch* which is a quite rugged and reliable general purpose quartz watch with an "indiglo" type backlight and GID hands and numbers. In the dark if the GID numbers and hands no longer have enough 'Oomph' to read easily, one can push the button to light the display. Accuracy is in the +- 5 seconds/month range. The band is a generic stainless steel expansion band. 

The Seiko currently gets maybe one day/week wear, and the Eddie Bauer maybe one day in two weeks. All other wrist time is the SandY.


----------



## Frenchyled (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

I change my watch every day /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 
Here, for your eyes only, my small collection :


----------



## hideo (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

finally got around to checking the watch forum, though I've been a watchgeek for a couple of years now (most of mine are 40's to 50's vintage) ... here's today's timepiece






this is a '40s Celta, 17 jewel swiss movement, unadjusted, in a sterling case (back and crown also sterling)--pretty typical "military" watch of the time, much smaller than today's behemoths ...

gains maybe a minute a day

hideo


----------



## Mike75 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Hi!
I was thinking that I'm the only one so seriously disturbed in buying more and more watches, but after reading all those posts above I feel better. Here is my little contribution:
The looks and the timekeeping of this one I like the most




This one gets the most "wrist-time"




This is the newest addition to my "collection"




This one is with me for more than 5 years now




This one is for all kinds of tough environments (work, army, etc)




I dream about the i-Touch and Breitling...
Michael


----------



## K-T (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

FrenchyLED, nice collection of watches. What kind of "box" is it you are storing your watches in? I need one of these /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Thanks K-T /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Do you speak about this box /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif




I bought this box on "Le catalogue de l'homme moderne" two years ago.You can order on the web at :
http://www.lhommemoderne.com/produit.asp?PID=1279&TID=&Monnaie=Euro .
But I don't know if they accept international order. Good Luck /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## pal251 (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Luminox series 2 blue face watch....wear it all the time except for showers


----------



## sloegin (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Dream watches...Audemars Piguet Starwheel(ref.25720), Frank Muller Vegas, Ulysses Nardin Freak. If only money grew on trees.


----------



## Al_Havemann (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

I wear a Timex Ironman just about all the time, you can't kill them and their cheap. I have others but I usually only wear them for dress. I like the Ironman, it has 3 intelligent alarms and large black characters on a white LCD background making it easy to read. I hit the trail for a 5 mile run just about every day that the weather permits so the chrono function is a must.

Other watches:

Luminox Captain's dress watch - This is my "other" watch. If I'm not wearing my Timex, this is nearly always on my wrist.

Rolex Datejust - I think I've only wore this watch twice in 15 years. I inherited it but it's too big for my wrist. It's a class watch but for some reason I just never warmed to it, it always feels clumsy and I was continuously smacking it against something (no way to treat a fine watch) or getting it caught on a coat sleeve.

Bell & Ross - My favorite dress watch, one I bought myself. It's a bit big on me but it's a beautiful watch that's obviously expensive. I always wear it when I go to the Ft. Lauderdale boat show. It occasionally gets me on one of the big boats for a free lunch. 

1968 Accutron - I really love my old Accutron, I wore it exclusively for over 20 years. I still can't stand the sound of the tuning fork though, never couldn't sleep with it on. I had it modified about 5 years ago to accept 1.5v batteries when the old 1.35v one's became extinct but the accuracy suffered and it's now only accurate to about a minute a month.

Breitling Standard - Another watch I seldom wear due to it's size and my small wrist. I picked it up at an auction for a very reasonable price, everyone thought it might be fake (it wasn't) so I paid a fraction of what it's worth. It was showing some wear but a run through the jewelers for a tune-up and polish returned it to like new. It's too bad I never could get comfortable with it.

Unless something really dramatic comes along, I guess I'll probably stay with what I've got.


----------



## CbusRog (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorrow?*

Today: Tutima FX/UTC w/countdown bezel on a Howard Marx kevlar strap.

Tomorrow: See above.


----------



## charliek (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorro*

Timex Datalink USB

It's like a PDA that never leaves my wrist-

I'm a gadget freak.....


----------



## harrydog (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorro*

Today, it's my newly aquired Omega Speedmaster Professional. Love this watch.


----------



## jln (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorro*

JLC Master Perpetual daily and a Breitling Aerospace when I travel (I use the 2nd timezone functions).


----------



## mbs (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorro*

Today: Revue Thommen Airspeed Automatic - nice large watch with really clear crystal and anti-reflective coating. Only problem is having to wipe off the figerprints from people touching the crystal to make sure it is still there!

other: an old poljot gold automatic watch. no idea about the movement or age. just a plain watch.


----------



## HesNot (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: What\'s on your wrist today? How about tomorro*

Something a little unusual for me today - a vintage 60s Seiko Lord Marvel 36000 high beat hand wind. Silver dial, dagger hands and block markers in remarkable condition given its age.

The high beat movement ticks away at a very brisk pace!


----------

